# Strawberry Fishing Contest Update.



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

?51 tags have been returned on The Strawberry Rainbow Rush Fishing Contest. So far 50 yellow tagged rainbows have been caught at Strawberry and those anglers have all won a Camp Chef prize. Last week, a red tag was returned and that angler won $2,000.00 from the Strawberry Bay Marina. There is still 249 tags out there to be caught. Including: (2) $2,000.00 tagged fish (2) $10,000.00 tags and (1) $25,000.00 tagged fish. I expected about 50 tags to be returned for the entire contest, can't believe so many have been caught already. The contest runs through Oct 15th. We'll have an update on the contest on the show in a week or two.
fstop


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow I thought almost no tags would be caught. Lucky fisherman indeed!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like a bit better return than the Rockport venue! Of coarse the sponsors have a bit more money. I just wonder why so few of the supposedly released tagged fish at Rockport were ever caught?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just in case anyone is wondering fstop is Adam Eakle for KSL Outdoors. 
Thanks for the update, that is tempting!


----------

